# i need a wiring diagram for a 2000 chevy 1500



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i need a diagram/ or a web site for a 2000 chevy 1500 extended cab. i need it for the radio thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*2000 Chevrolet Silverado Stereo Information* 
Constant 12V+ Orange 
Switched 12V+ Yellow 
Ground Black 
Illumination Gray 
Dimmer Brown 

Antenna Right Window Trim 

Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Tan 
Left Front (-) Gray 
Right Front (+) Light Green 
Right Front (-) Dark Green 

Rear Speakers 4" x 6" Side Pillar 
Left Rear (+) Brown 
Left Rear (-) Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Dark Blue 
Right Rear (-) Light Blue


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Dear god just get a wiring harness. $10 is worth not cutting the factory wiring and just plugging it in. Metra model numbers 70-1858 and 40-GM10 antenna adapter will do ya.


----------



## joakwin (Dec 27, 2003)

i think i paid less then $10 at wal mart, but i wanna say it was $7 for
the wiring kit and it came with the antenna adpater

and this was in my 2000gmc sierra


----------

